# Forum > News > OC News > Articles and Interviews >  Bossland GmbH (Maker of Honorbuddy) Files New Lawsuit Against Activision Blizzard

## Jeremiah

If you've been following the Blizzard Entertainment vs Bossland GmbH lawsuit, this is big news. I did an interview with Hawker awhile back that gave us some indication that Bossland GmbH had been prepping up and insulating their company against a lawsuit by Blizzard Entertainment for a long while, but now the unexpected has happened.

On January 9, 2012 at 18:40, Bossland GmbH formally announced on their official website that they will seek recompense from Activision Blizzard in a lawsuit in which Bossland GmbH and their legal representatives assert that Blizzard's End User License Agreement and Terms of Service were not a part of the game's purchase contract, and that the EULA and ToS are, "...intransparent, surprising, and incomprehensible..."

The lawsuit will be handled by the court in Berlin, and the German rejoinder can be found at this link for those interested. As always, we wish Bossland GmbH the best in their battle against Activision Blizzard. MMOGlider was not fortunate enough to have the legal insulation and preparedness for an onslaught from Blizzard Entertainment's lawyers. but perhaps Bossland GmbH will level the playing field and change the precedent in the ongoing legal battles between game developers and third-party software developers.

For more information, stay tuned to Ownedcore as well as Bossland GmbH's official Honorbuddy forums.

----------


## Narudan

Don't forget the german document
http://www.honorbuddy.com/BosslandVSBlizzard.pdf

----------


## Jeremiah

It was linked in the post, but the links are showing up as the same color in CSS :/

----------


## Bossland

Just change the links color

----------


## Democides

Good to see someone finally fighting back against Blizzard.

----------


## Leonim

Okay, I'm gonna be the one to say it.
I hope blizzard wins so all f**king botters and go burn and stop ruin a great game

----------


## KuRIoS

> Okay, I'm gonna be the one to say it.
> I hope blizzard wins so all f**king botters and go burn and stop ruin a great game


You are on the wrong site mate.. the wrong site :P

----------


## Baaja

> Okay, I'm gonna be the one to say it.
> I hope blizzard wins so all f**king botters and go burn and stop ruin a great game


+rep! good laugh

Yeah it's great that someone actually is fighting back. I heard the other day that PocketGnome is doing the same. It would be great to stick it to them since bot devs aren't actually doing anything wrong. Good luck!

----------


## Freefall552

This is interesting. Go Bossland!

----------


## roflsauce

Good to see, Go bossland, honorbuddy ftw.

----------


## Toldorn

Blackbook approves.

----------


## IamGizzy

Go hard bossland!

----------


## Sychotix

> Okay, I'm gonna be the one to say it.
> I hope blizzard wins so all f**king botters and go burn and stop ruin a great game


Agreed with KuR. And it has also been stated that this is not just against bots, but any third party software. The glider case (and the honorbuddy case) can be brought up in courts as evidence for future cases against third party software.

----------


## MadDog00700

I don't know...

----------


## Unholyshaman

Although I personally do not support botting, I'm still very keen to see how this turns out. Many people simply see Blizzard Entertainment et al as untouchable and I would like them to be proved wrong and also see how Blizzard actually reacts to something like this.

----------


## sitnspinlock

Nah, this is piss-ants at work. what they are doing clearly breaches the contract they agreed upon. It's like the typical street bum who collects welfare and poverty benefits from his government for being lazy, and spends his days throwing himself in front of buses or spilling hot mcdonalds coffee on himself all day in hopes of landing himself a decent lawsuit.

----------


## HI5

It's easy for huge Goliath to cowardly rise his arm against small David, but David needs to have balls to throw hes stone against Goliath.

True man always fight back no matter what and I respect you for that, *Bossland*

----------


## Nyarly

I would love to have a lawyer explaining me what will be the effects if they win this.
But i find this pretty fun and i really hope they win just to prove blizzard they're not untouchable.

----------


## DarkLinux

I would love if Blizz would go back to banning and stop all lawsuits.... The best part about botting is the risk... If everyone did it, it would be no fun. BG would be nothing but bots... I dont see Blizz banning people anymore... And I dont see HB coming out on top  :Frown:

----------


## Cloud13

While I do support botting, widespread botting can and will ruin the game. I kinda hope that Bossland loses. 

Wins for the small guy are always nice though.

----------


## Johnnydk

I really wish that Honorbuddy gets shut down too, the fact that most of the other bots were closed gives Bossland the ability to simply control the bot market which is not very fair and also if they lose, gold prices will go up  :Big Grin:  and maybe account prices too.

----------


## DrD

Honorbuddy also has the best bot on the market right now, so they already control the market.

----------


## Zoidberg

> I really wish that Honorbuddy gets shut down too, the fact that most of the other bots were closed gives Bossland the ability to simply control the bot market which is not very fair and also if they lose, gold prices will go up  and maybe account prices too.


What is that kind of argument?

It's not his fault that the other bot makers didn't want to get into legal trouble with Blizzard.

----------


## Anotherfox

What a lot of people don't realise is that Botting is actually good for a servers economics. Botters supply the raw materials for Alchemy, Blacksmithing, Engineering, Inscription, Jewelcrafting.

As such botters are primarily responsible for cheaper potions, elixers, flasks, gems, crafted items etc. By removing botters a lot of servers auction houses have suffered a lot. Prices on my own server went for ~25g for a stack of ore to ~160g. Gems are now at ~400g for red gems.

I agree with botting to a certain extent, but people who just bot 24/7 should be banned. Its the players who should be banned, not the bot makers. A simile would be suing a Gun manufacturer because they make guns...

----------


## Freefall552

> What a lot of people don't realise is that Botting is actually good for a servers economics. Botters supply the raw materials for Alchemy, Blacksmithing, Engineering, Inscription, Jewelcrafting.
> 
> As such botters are primarily responsible for cheaper potions, elixers, flasks, gems, crafted items etc. By removing botters a lot of servers auction houses have suffered a lot. Prices on my own server went for ~25g for a stack of ore to ~160g. Gems are now at ~400g for red gems.
> 
> I agree with botting to a certain extent, but people who just bot 24/7 should be banned. Its the players who should be banned, not the bot makers. A simile would be suing a Gun manufacturer because they make guns...


It's only a good thing if you don't farm those things yourself and sell them.

----------


## Apoc

If (rather, when) we win the lawsuit, it still won't make botting rampant in games. It just means we have a legal right to create said bots. There's no precedent being made about game creators and anti-cheat mechanisms. Its still up to the game company to ensure they protect against hacks, bots, etc. There's no way you can force a game company to *not* protect their games. We're fine playing cat and mouse with anti-cheat. We're not fine with being sued into the ground for providing a legitimate product.

----------


## BaddyMcBad

> If (rather, when) we win the lawsuit, it still won't make botting rampant in games. It just means we have a legal right to create said bots. There's no precedent being made about game creators and anti-cheat mechanisms. Its still up to the game company to ensure they protect against hacks, bots, etc. There's no way you can force a game company to *not* protect their games. We're fine playing cat and mouse with anti-cheat. We're not fine with being sued into the ground for providing a legitimate product.


While botting doesn't bother me too much as it keeps prices somewhat low, I wouldn't call them "legitimate products" seeing as they're cheating the game.

----------


## Zoidberg

> While botting doesn't bother me too much as it keeps prices somewhat low, I wouldn't call them "legitimate products" seeing as they're cheating the game.


I think by legitimate, he means that the product is not against any laws.

----------


## ahf620

> Agreed with KuR. And it has also been stated that this is not just against bots, but any third party software. The glider case (and the honorbuddy case) can be brought up in courts as evidence for future cases against third party software.


Germany's legal system is based on Roman law not Civil law, legal precedents have no effect in German courts.

And as for the issue itself, I'd really like to see how it'd turn out. Interesting Indeed.

----------


## cyshadow

I agree with Apoc. The product does not break any laws and thus the makers should not be penalized for giving the masses the ability to use them. I mean c'mon, we've all been cheating since we were in diapers. Who DIDN'T use a Game-Shark, Game-Genie, or Pro-action replay?

----------


## Errage

I'm quite interested to see how this turns out- while I've always gone out of my way to cause problems for botters ("You're getting something for nothing by leaving your bot running, so I'm going to get a few kicks out of it at least") I've never been against or reported people for botting. I can see why people would dislike it, but it's just not something I've ever been concerned about. It'd be nice to see Blizzard lose this one  :Smile: 

I just bought Honorbuddy the other day for leveling, so here's hoping they're around a good while longer :P

----------


## #ClumsyWizard

> Agreed with KuR. And it has also been stated that this is not just against bots, but any third party software. The glider case (and the honorbuddy case) can be brought up in courts as evidence for future cases against third party software.


Third-party software, and add-ons if you want to take it a step further.

Techincally Blizzard could ban people for using addons because they're classified as third-party software.

Yay for StygSec for taking 2 weeks to read over the whole thread!

----------


## Multitask

keep in mind that this lawsuit is filed in germany, under german law. Im no law expert, but if they were to win, the impact would not be felt stateside. Im sure the glider guys may try to appeal again, based on their evidence, but still hope i guess

----------


## Clueless_noob

> keep in mind that this lawsuit is filed in germany, under german law. Im no law expert, but if they were to win, the impact would not be felt stateside. Im sure the glider guys may try to appeal again, based on their evidence, but still hope i guess


The Glider guys signed a settlement. It's over.

Also United States law does not apply to the rest of the world (even if american posters often think so)

If Bossland wins in germany it won't make any difference for any US based company sued by Blizzard.

Thanks to the Common Law legal system, corporations are allowed to write retarded stuff in their EULAs and consumers have to abide to them... 
For people living in nations with Roman Law (most of Europe), EULAs are just funny shit full of illegal terms that you can laugh at.  :Smile:

----------

